# What's the regulations for selling ejuice?



## Vaperr2 (13/8/17)

Just curious to what regulations there are, if there is to selling self made ejuice to public?


----------



## Morph699 (14/8/17)

As far as ive read as long as your juice has all the required labels 18, not for consumption, keep out of childrens reach etc then it should be fine. 
http://www.vapertrain.com/page/e-liquidsafety
I wouldnt buy something without a lable as there could be something strange inside.


----------



## Hooked (16/9/17)

But just slapping a label on a bottle doesn't guarantee the contents. There could still be something dangerous in the bottle.


----------

